# 17's front 18's rear



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone have this set up for wheels 17x8 front 245/45/17 and 18x9.5 rear 275/35/18? A couple of posts got me to thinking this set up may have a good look. I really have not been able to find many wheels in these sizes though, maybe VMR. Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


----------

